# Sub available in central Connecticut



## Rjo (Sep 23, 2014)

Subcontractor available for hire in central CT. Located in Wolcott, CT. Experienced operator and equipment is a 2014 Chevy 3500 dump with 9.5' SS Fisher V-plow and 2 yd. Fisher polycaster sander.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Insurance?


----------



## Rjo (Sep 23, 2014)

yes


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Not trying to be a jerk to you bud, I just figured it you advertised that along with your availability, it may help you get a gig.


----------



## Rjo (Sep 23, 2014)

np. I am not generally for hire as I only do self-owned properties but I generally have additional time and thought I would float the offer out there and see if anything worthwhile pops up. All the best.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Good luck to you.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jan 24, 2004)

You can try Ultimate Services in Wolcott for possible sub work, they do a lot of snow.


----------



## Rjo (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you


----------

